# Rezepte werden nicht angezeigt



## Catelyn (9. August 2006)

Ich hab gleich zwei Probleme mit dem Blasc-Client.

Zum Einen werden meine Rezepte nicht angezeigt.

Zum Anderen verschwinden immer die Häckchen, die ich bei _Einstellungen/Anzeigeoptionen/Welche Daten sollen übertragen werden _ mache und es werden dann gar keine Daten übertragen.

Wie krieg ich das in den Griff ?


----------



## Saijon (9. August 2006)

hmmm das mit den häckchen funzt bei mir...
nur meine rezepte werden auch nicht angezeigt...
an was kann das liegen?


----------



## Roran (9. August 2006)

Poste mal deine BLASCProfilerConfig.lua
Die ist zu finden in WoW\Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler


----------



## Catelyn (9. August 2006)

Also die neuste  Version hab ich. 

Hier die Datei : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (10. August 2006)

Catelyn schrieb:


> Also die neuste  Version hab ich.
> 
> Hier die Datei :
> 
> ...


Hinter der " Version " steht auch noch was von " Build " was für eine Zahl steht da hinter ?
209 oder 212 ?

In der Config ist es OK.
Muß wo anders der fehler sein.


----------



## Catelyn (10. August 2006)

Build 212.

Hatte vor 2 Tagen die alte Version deinstalliert und neuen download gemacht.

Hoffentlich findet sich der Fehler noch, aber schonmal vielen lieben Dank für die schnelle Antwort.


----------

